# Eltern zu Pc überreden



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Hallo liebe Community
Ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufen allerdings erlauben mir meine Eltern es nicht. Bisher nichts zu besonderes aber jetzt kommt es: Mein Vater erlaubt mir nur einen iMac zu kaufen, wobei er sogar 700€ dazu zahlen würde, mit der Begründung: "Du würdest sonst zu viel spielen," doch könnte ich mit einem entsprechendem iMac genau so viel spielen nur für teurer und nicht so schön von der Grafik her. Dies habe ich ihm natürlich erklärt aber er möchte nicht mit sich reden lassen. Generell ist dies sein einziges Argument dagegen obwohl ich recht gut in der Schule bin (letztes Zeugnis 1,6 mit nur einer 3).
Leider kennt sich mein Vater zu gut mit Technik aus wodurch das Argument mit: "Für die Schule brauche ich Windows" nicht funktionieren wird, da man sich ja noch eine 2. Partition mit Windows erstellen kann
Ich habe das ganze jetzt in diese Kategorie gepostet da ich nicht wusste in welche es sonst passen würde.


----------



## miggu25 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Nein heisst halt nein was willst du da machen hör auf deine Eltern


----------



## Soulsnap (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Tja, wenn deine Eltern nein sagen, sagen sie nein. Ich halte von solchen Erziehungsmethoden zwar nix (PC ist böse usw) aber es ist ihr Bier, nicht meins.

Aber sieh es aus der Perspektive: 
Mit so nem Zeugnis gibts nen guten Job, mit nem guten Job gibts (hoffentlich) gutes Geld
Und mit gutem Geld kannst du dir dann selbst ein gutes System kaufen


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Allerdings wirst du mit 700€ bei einem iMac nicht hinkommen, da müssten es schon 1000-1500€ sein.

https://geizhals.de/?cat=sysdiv&xf=451_Apple~450_All-in-One#xf_top

Dafür kann man dan wirklich auch einen ordentlichen PC bekommen ohne den überteuerten Applekram.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Wie viel würdest du denn selber bezahlen? Für 700€ bekommt doch keinen  mac.
Hast du schon eine Konsole etc? vielleicht hats ja auch was mit deinem Alter zu tun, dass deine Eltern nicht wollen, das du spielst.

Zur not nimmste den Mac und spielst da drauf


----------



## Stueppi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Kannst ja versuchen deinen Vater dazu zu überreden das du dir einen Hackintosh baust. Ist n Normaler PC der halt mit iOS läuft.
Keine ahnung ob du einfach pech hast und dein Vater ein Apple Fanboy ist (ich will nicht deinen Vater beleidigen), weil wie du schon sagtest du kannst auf einem Mac eine Windows Partition haben und damit wäre sein Argument "du spielst sonst zu viel"  entkräftigt.

Man kann aber auch mal in die Richtung fragen, wenn dein Vater ja was dazu legt, hast du anscheinend auch schon ein Budget zur verfügung und es gibt in der Kaufberatung einen Thread mit ein paar fragen zur PC zusammenstellung. Vieleicht kann man ja einen Mac kaufen der stark genug für Spiele ist, soll dein Vater halt zu viel bezahlen.

Eine Alternative ist auch das du nur mit deinem Geld dir einen PC kaufst, per Nachnahme brauchst du dann auch kein Konto ist dafür halt teuerer und du musst zusehen das DU das Paket in empfang nimmst.
Wenn dein Vater einfach nur Stur ist hast du einfach pech.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Kannst ja versuchen deinen Vater dazu zu überreden das du dir einen Hackintosh baust. Ist n Normaler PC der halt mit iOS läuft.



Dann kann man aber auch einen normalen PC nehmen und Linux installieren, das sollte wesentlich besser laufen als ein Hackintosh.


----------



## Stueppi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann kann man aber auch einen normalen PC nehmen und Linux installieren, das sollte wesentlich besser laufen als ein Hackintosh.



Aber dann spielt er ja wieder zu viel xD. Papa will halt Apple.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

Also ich kann selber ca 850€ erübrigen wodurch ich dann noch etwas für andere Zwecke habe. Bei einem Pc muss man bedenken, dass ich noch eine Tastatur und einen Bildschirm kaufen muss

Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich einen Pc komplett selber bezahlen würde...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Leondol schrieb:


> Leider kennt sich mein Vater zu gut mit Technik aus ...


Anscheinend ja nicht, wenn er lieber einen sündhaft teuren Mac kauft, anstatt einfach deine Befugnisse an dem Gerät einzuschränken. Es gibt genug Softwarelösungen, mit denen man die Nutzung der Geräte einschränken/kontrollieren kann. Man muss nur wissen wie.

Argumentiere am besten mit der kontrollierten Eigenverantwortung. Mit Windows Family Safety bekommt dein Vater per Mail wöchentlich einen Aktivitätsbericht über deine PC-Nutzung. Man muss es nur einrichten. Ihr macht ein Zeitfenster aus, wo du täglich spielen darfst und was du eigenverantwortlich im Auge behälst. Dein Vater hat aber trotzdem noch den Überblick und sieht auf dem Bericht, ob du zu viel gespielt hast oder nicht. Und wenn es zu viel wird, kann er mit nur wenigen Klicks dir den Stecker ziehen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Das ist eigentlich einfach nur ein Hardware-Beratung Forum nicht ein MeineEltern-Forum
Klingt böse     ist aber so xD
Wenn deine Eltern dir keinen Gaming PC kaufen dann ist es halt so.Sie werden besser wissen das deine Noten dann höchstwarscheinlich  werden


----------



## Stueppi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Wenn du es schaffst deinen Vater zu überreden das er nur Maus, Tastatur und Monitor kauft, hast du genug Geld um einen starken PC zu bauen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Aber dann spielt er ja wieder zu viel xD. Papa will halt Apple.



Bei Linux kann man aber bis auf ein paar kleinere Steamspiele und Minecraft auch nicht viel zocken, zumindest nicht viel mehr als mit iOS.

Man kann ja beim PC auch erstmal die Grafikkarte weglassen. Dann ist auch nicht mehr viel mit Spielen, wenn man nur die iGPU hat.


----------



## shadie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Ich glaube mit solch einem Thema wurde ich noch nie konfrontiert.

Sohn möchte neuen PC kaufen, Papa sagt nein du bekommst nur einen mac :-O

Wir können das Pferd ja mal von hinten aufzäumen.
Was hast du denn aktuell für einen PC?

Eventuell könnten wir ja einen Großteil der Hardware mitnehmen, dir für wenig Geld hardware zusammenstellen und dir viel günstiger als ein neuer Mac, einen potenten PC zusammen stellen.
Dann kannst du das deinem Dad mal präsentieren und mal fragen, wo da der Sinn ist jetzt was neues zu kaufen.

Ansonsten poste mal diese Liste:
Steam Search

Alles Spiele für OSX.

Und auf ner 2. partition kannst du Windows drauf machen und somit mit dem Mac auch spielen.


Dann noch ein Vorschlag, ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist.
Wenn du so ein gutes Zeugnis hast tippe ich drauf, dass du später noch studieren gehen willst oder eben eine ordentliche Lehre machst.

Wie wärs mit folgendem:

Windows:
PC für ca. 800 € + Laptop für 400 € (denn den brauchst du für´s Studium auf alle Fälle / in ner Lehre ists auch sehr nützlich)

OSX:
Fester IMac oder Mac mini für 1200 € + macbook 1000 €

Die Rechnung würde ich einfach mal präsentieren, eventuell klappts ja


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Linux kann man aber bis auf ein paar kleinere Steamspiele und Minecraft auch nicht viel zocken, zumindest nicht viel mehr als mit iOS.


[KLUGSCHE!ßMODUS]Heißt das OS beim Mac nicht Mac OSX?  [/KLUGSCHE!ßMODUS]

*PS:* Ich glaube mal, das es weniger um das Geld geht. Ich glaube sein Vater würde das auch nicht so prickelnd finden, wenn er sich da was hinter seinem Rücken zusammenbastelt.


----------



## Master-Thomas (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

wie alt bist du?  Zum Leseverständnis sein Vater wollte "dazu"  bezahlen.  Also man könnte eine Eingabe bei Amnesty International machen oder den Internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Hag anschreiben vielleicht hilft der Kinderschutzbund oder du klaust dir einen Rechner und rennst in die nächste Kirche (vorher W-Lan Checken) und beantragst Kirchenasyl.  Ok das letzte war ironisch nicht dass du noch nen Rechner klaust. Danke Gott das du so einen weisen Vater hast,  ich habe 3 Söhne und weil ich Technikgeil bin,  habe ich zu spät erkannt dass Kinder vor dem sagen wir mal 16ten Geburtstag KEINEN Pc brauchen eigentlich nicht mal für die Schule.  have fun


----------



## Atent123 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Seit wann muss man fürs Deutsche Schulsystem lernen ?
Ich mache das so gut wie nie


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Master-Thomas schrieb:


> wie alt bist du?  Zum Leseverständnis sein Vater wollte "dazu"  bezahlen.  Also man könnte eine Eingabe bei Amnesty International machen oder den Internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Hag anschreiben vielleicht hilft der Kinderschutzbund oder du klaust dir einen Rechner und rennst in die nächste Kirche (vorher W-Lan Checken) und beantragst Kirchenasyl.  Ok das letzte war ironisch nicht dass du noch nen Rechner klaust. Danke Gott das du so einen weisen Vater hast,  ich habe 3 Söhne und weil ich Technikgeil bin,  habe ich zu spät erkannt dass Kinder vor dem sagen wir mal 16ten Geburtstag KEINEN Pc brauchen eigentlich nicht mal für die Schule.  have fun


Also das mit dem Kirchenasyl könnte ich versuchen immerhin sind wir eine bischöfliche Schule aber ich fürchte...


----------



## Hardwarehard (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Master-Thomas schrieb:


> wie alt bist du?  Zum Leseverständnis sein Vater wollte "dazu"  bezahlen.  Also man könnte eine Eingabe bei Amnesty International machen oder den Internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Hag anschreiben vielleicht hilft der Kinderschutzbund oder du klaust dir einen Rechner und rennst in die nächste Kirche (vorher W-Lan Checken) und beantragst Kirchenasyl.  Ok das letzte war ironisch nicht dass du noch nen Rechner klaust. Danke Gott das du so einen weisen Vater hast,  ich habe 3 Söhne und weil ich Technikgeil bin,  habe ich zu spät erkannt dass Kinder vor dem sagen wir mal 16ten Geburtstag KEINEN Pc brauchen eigentlich nicht mal für die Schule.  have fun



Mit 15-20 kg laufen Viel Spaß  
Und mit 16 benötigt man sicher einen PC^^


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Achso und mein Bruder hatte das gleiche Problem (er ist 17) und bereut auch so schnell aufgegeben zu haben und sich einen Mac gekauft zu haben. Mit Windows draufpacken erlaubt mir mein Vater auch nur ist das Problem dann die Grafik :/ 
Ich werd am 12. April 15 also könnte ichs halt dafür noch mal probieren aber wahrscheinlich habe ich nur einen unnötig sturen Vater...


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Master-Thomas schrieb:


> ich habe 3 Söhne und weil ich Technikgeil bin,  habe ich zu spät erkannt dass Kinder vor dem sagen wir mal 16ten Geburtstag KEINEN Pc brauchen eigentlich nicht mal für die Schule.  have fun



Kommt wahrscheinlich immer auf die Schule an. Gab bei meinem kleinen Bruder riesen Theater, weil unbedingt ein aktuelleres Word gebraucht wurde. Jedoch laufen die Rechner bei ihm zu Hause alle mit Ubuntu und LibreOffice. Ich habe ihm dann einfach parallel Windows7 und über eine Unilizenz Office 2013 installiert. Bei den Spielen hab ich ihm einfach seine beiden Total-War spiele, die er zum Geburtstag bekommen hatte über Steam aktiviert und dann die Steam-Kindersicherung reingemacht, damit er keine neuen ohne zu Fragen kaufen kann. Es gibt also genug Möglichkeiten das Spielen einzuschränken, u.a. indem Windows um 23:00 abschaltet.


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

First World problems sag ich da nur!  (Ich wär froh gewesen, wenn das in meiner Jugend mein Problem gewesen wäre!!!)
Also ich meine eine Anleitung wie du deinen Dad nun Schritt für Schritt überredest und von den Nachteilen eines Mac überzeugst kannst du glaube ich nicht erwarten. Das sind super Gerät (Viel zu teuer! Ich weiß liebe Community!) und für den Educations/Businessbereich sehr gut konzipiert! Ich würde das großzügige Angebot deines Vaters annehmen und ich mein wenn da einigermaßen potente Hardware (kommt auf die Konfig drauf an) drin ist kannst du auch damit einigermaßen spielen!


----------



## nikon87 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Mir fällt dazu nur folgendes ein: "Der sogenannte Taschengeldparagraf (Paragraf 110 BGB) trifft einige ergänzende Regelungen. Ist ein Kind sieben Jahre oder älter und damit beschränkt geschäftsfähig, darf es von seinem zugeteilten Taschengeld alles kaufen, was altersgerecht ist. Da die Eltern dem Kind diese bestimmte Geldsumme zur freien Verfügung überlassen, ersetzt dies in entsprechenden Fällen die konkrete Zustimmung zu jedem einzelnen Kauf."

Also was du mit deinem eigenen gesparten Geld machst ist allein deine Sache (solange altersgerecht). Ob du natürlich diesen "Krieg" mit deinen Eltern anfangen willst ist die andere Frage...
Die Aussage deines Vaters ist ja mal Schwachsinn hoch 5 und wohl nur ein sehr billiges Alibi, weil ihm keine besseren Gründe einfallen. Vielleicht habt ihr auch einfach zu viel Geld, wer weiß. Ob das dann letztlich eine gute Erziehungsmethode ist? Ich meine nicht.

P.S.: Sollte sich hier irgendwas "aggressiv" oder "angreifend" anhören, so war das in keinster Weise gewollt und ich entschuldige mich bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



chischko schrieb:


> First World problems sag ich da nur!  (Ich wär froh gewesen, wenn das in meiner Jugend mein Problem gewesen wäre!!!)
> Also ich meine eine Anleitung wie du deinen Dad nun Schritt für Schritt überredest und von den Nachteilen eines Mac überzeugst kannst du glaube ich nicht erwarten. Das sind super Gerät (Viel zu teuer! Ich weiß liebe Community!) und für den Educations/Businessbereich sehr gut konzipiert! Ich würde das großzügige Angebot deines Vaters annehmen und ich mein wenn da einigermaßen potente Hardware (kommt auf die Konfig drauf an) drin ist kannst du auch damit einigermaßen spielen!


 Klar Macs sind im Prinzip super und ich habe momentan ein MacBook noch von 2008 das vom OS her deutlich besser ist allerdings mitlerweile mit 720p60fps bei Youtube fast überfordert ist. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Mac einem Pc vorziehen wäre nicht ein Mac mit anständiger Leistung so teuer. Der teuerste den ich mir leisten könnte kostet 1500€ hat aber nur eine gt 750m drin...


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Leondol schrieb:


> Der teuerste den ich mir leisten könnte kostet 1500€ hat aber nur eine gt 750m drin...



Für 1500€ würdest du aber auch locker einen PC mit i7 und GTX980 bekommen können.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich immer auf die Schule an. Gab bei meinem kleinen  Bruder riesen Theater, weil unbedingt ein aktuelleres Word gebraucht  wurde.


Ohja genau deswegen habe ich hier im Laden auch schon Streitigkeiten zwischen Schüler und Elternteil miterleben müssen. Vor allem wenn das Elternteil den Preis für das Programm erfährt. Erste Reaktion: "Nä ... bestimmt nicht! Gibt es da nichts günstigeres?"


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu nur folgendes ein: "Der sogenannte Taschengeldparagraf (Paragraf 110 BGB) trifft einige ergänzende Regelungen. Ist ein Kind sieben Jahre oder älter und damit beschränkt geschäftsfähig, darf es von seinem zugeteilten Taschengeld alles kaufen, was altersgerecht ist. Da die Eltern dem Kind diese bestimmte Geldsumme zur freien Verfügung überlassen, ersetzt dies in entsprechenden Fällen die konkrete Zustimmung zu jedem einzelnen Kauf."
> 
> Also was du mit deinem eigenen gesparten Geld machst ist allein deine Sache (solange altersgerecht). Ob du natürlich diesen "Krieg" mit deinen Eltern anfangen willst ist die andere Frage...
> Die Aussage deines Vaters ist ja mal Schwachsinn hoch 5 und wohl nur ein sehr billiges Alibi, weil ihm keine besseren Gründe einfallen. Vielleicht habt ihr auch einfach zu viel Geld, wer weiß. Ob das dann letztlich eine gute Erziehungsmethode ist? Ich meine nicht.
> ...


Das Problem am Taschengeld Paragraphen ist nur das letzte Anhängsel: "Verbieten Eltern die Einkäufe bestimmter Waren jedoch ausdrücklich, dürfen Minderjährige diese nicht erwerben, auch wenn sie dafür ihr eigenes Geld verwenden." (gerade aus Wikipedia kopiert)


----------



## blazin255 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Mit 15-20 kg laufen Viel Spaß
> Und mit 16 benötigt man sicher einen PC^^



Seh ich genauso.
Heute Datet man nicht mehr draußen sondern Lieber im Keller. (So nenn ich es mal)

Ich habe auch mit frühem Alter angefangen zu zocken aka Road Rash und son Kram.
Mir hat das nie geschadet, warum den auch ? Ist ja nicht so als hätten meine Eltern mir damals erlaubt nen 48Hour Marathon zu machen.

Ich hätte auch eine ganz andere vorgehensweise, der Junge hat einen Durschschnitt von 1,6 da können sich die Eltern glücklich schätzen das er nicht schon 10 Kinder hat in dem Alter.
Das ist ja heute Standard mit 15 Gebärmaschine zu Spielen.(Ich sehe oft draußen welche die aussehen wie 10-12 und schon ein Kind haben. Dazu kommt dann noch das ASI verhalten mit dem Bier oder der Kippe in der Hand den Kinderwegen zu schieben.)

Hört sich lustig an ist es aber nicht. Den wir Arbeitende müssen dafür Malochen wie die Tiere.

PS:Wärst du mein Sohn würd ich das sogar erlauben. Bist gut also darfst dich auch Selber belohnen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Zocken ist doch nicht alles, ich würde das Geld von Papa nehmen, vllt. noch 200€ drauflegen, mir davon einen Mac mini inkl. schönem Monitor und Peripherie kaufen und einfach mal etwas Zeit verstreichen lassen. Es gibt genug andere Dinge die man machen kann, Sport treiben, Freunde treffen, Weiber kennen lernen oder einfach etwas arbeiten und schonmal etwas Geld verdienen.


----------



## blazin255 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Zocken ist doch nicht alles, ich würde das Geld von Papa nehmen, vllt. noch 200€ drauflegen, mir davon einen Mac mini inkl. schönem Monitor und Peripherie kaufen und einfach mal etwas Zeit verstreichen lassen. Es gibt genug andere Dinge die man machen kann, Sport treiben, Freunde treffen, Weiber kennen lernen oder einfach etwas arbeiten und schonmal etwas Geld verdienen.



Sagt doch niemand das er mit dem Sport aufhört oder aufhört in die Außenwelt zugehen. Wenn er erstmal ne Freundin hat verschlechtern sich die Noten wegen der Freundin und nicht wegen dem PC.
*Das Garantier ich sogar zu 110%. Egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.*

Ich will das Thema hier auch nicht weiter ausbreiten aus bestimmten Gründen


----------



## Ion (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Frag ihn doch mal nach einem Smartphone - vielleicht springt ja nen Iphone für dich raus 
Nuja, du kannst dir ja einen PC bezahlen lassen der keine gescheite GPU verbaut hat. Dann wird das mit dem spielen nämlich nichts


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Sagt doch niemand das er mit dem Sport aufhört oder aufhört in die Außenwelt zugehen. Wenn er erstmal ne Freundin hat verschlechtern sich die Noten wegen der Freundin und nicht wegen dem PC.
> *Das Garantier ich sogar zu 110%. Egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.*
> 
> Ich will das Thema hier auch nicht weiter ausbreiten aus bestimmten Gründen



Die Zeit in der er zockt, kann er aber trotzdem sinnvoller nutzen  Klar gibt es nichts besseres als abends mal ein paar Stündchen zu zocken, aber man kann auch drauf verzichten. Und Noten können auch durch Sport in den Keller gehen, zumindest war das bei mir so


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Ion schrieb:


> Frag ihn doch mal nach einem Smartphone - vielleicht springt ja nen Iphone für dich raus
> Nuja, du kannst dir ja einen PC bezahlen lassen der keine gescheite GPU verbaut hat. Dann wird das mit dem spielen nämlich nichts


Was das Handy angeht hatte ich mir eines zu Weihnachten gewünscht und nun selber 200€ zu einem iPhone 5s zugezahlt also so weit bin ich schon...


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Frag, ob den nen Raspberry PI kaufen darfst. Da lernst du wenigstens ein bisschen was, wenn du das Teil ausnutzen willst. 

Zocken fällt halt flach, aber ansonsten kannst du quasi "alles" damit machen. Ist halt leistungsschwach aber dafür musst du dir für viele Dinge selbst die Lösung suchen oder erarbeiten. Und wenn es nur eine intensive Google suche ist.

Aber hey, mein erster PC war ne Krücke mit Windows 95. Selbst dein Smartphone ist zigfach leistungsstärker. Beschwer dich nicht!


----------



## blazin255 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Naja für dich bleibt nur noch die IGPU als Argument übrig. Damit kann man zwar schon Spielen, aber nur in einer Art Diashow .

Ach was meinst du mit die Zeit in die er zockt sinnvoller nutzen?

Abends von 19-22 Uhr kann er doch zocken.
Ich hab ja keine Kinder, aber ich würde es defentiv bevorzugen , dass er zockt anstatt sich abends rein zuziehen wie der 8 Jährige Justin schon 5. Vater geworden ist.
Oder irgendwelche Geißens oder wie die heißen JA SO REICH SIND ABER FÜR RTL DREHEN...LOGIK?

Klar er könnte ein Buch Lesen.
Aber Spielen fördert auch. Spiele wie Starcraft ist was taktisches da Arbeitet das Hirn z.b dauerhaft.


Das Problem ist doch einfach zu Lösen. Mann macht bestimmte Zeiten aus. wo er dran darf und wo nicht. Passwort vorsetzen Fertig.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Naja für dich bleibt nur noch die IGPU als Argument übrig. Damit kann man zwar schon Spielen, aber nur in einer Art Diashow .
> 
> Ach was meinst du mit die Zeit in die er zockt sinnvoller nutzen?
> 
> ...


Hört sich jetzt blöd an hab ich aber schon versucht  
Ich fürchte ich muss auf die iMac Variante ausweichen... Weiß jemand wann intel Broadwell nun endlich rausbringen möchte, da dies ja schon öfters verschoben wurde. Laut verschiedener Quellen sollen dann neue iMacs rauskommen da die alten noch von 2012 sind. Wenn dann sollten sie neue GPUs zu angemessenerem Preis haben


----------



## cultraider (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

sag ihm halt, dass du dich auch in dem bereich etwas weiterbilden möchtest und auch mal selbst einen pc zusammenbauen willst, kann ja für die zukunft auch nicht verkehrt sein.
wer weiß vllt willste ja mal n technischen beruf erlernen und da kannste ihm sagen, dass sich das bei nem vorstellungsgespräch gut machen könnte, dass du dich mit PC hw auskennst 

ich wurde damals in meinem vorstellungsgespräch nämlich (IT-systemelektroniker) dazu befragt

€: da war ich grad 15, man ist das lang her


----------



## ZobRombie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Du solltest dann schauen, ob du nicht einen älteren "Refurbished"-iMac oder gar von Recommerce-Resellern (ReBuy, Flip4Mac etc) ein Modell findest, dass noch eine dedizierte GPU verwendet. So könntest du auch allgemein mehr Leistung herausholen, wenn darauf verzichtet werden kann, dass es das allerneueste Modell ist. Vielleicht kannst du das ja sogar so an deine Eltern tragen, dass sie dich für besonders geldbewusst halten und deine Recherchen befürworten. 
Eine Anlaufstelle für einen Mac-Überblick ist Mac Specs, Prices, Answers and Comparison @ EveryMac.com, Est. 1996.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Du solltest dann schauen, ob du nicht einen älteren "Refurbished"-iMac oder gar von Recommerce-Resellern (ReBuy, Flip4Mac etc) ein Modell findest, dass noch eine dedizierte GPU verwendet. So könntest du auch allgemein mehr Leistung herausholen, wenn darauf verzichtet werden kann, dass es das allerneueste Modell ist. Vielleicht kannst du das ja sogar so an deine Eltern tragen, dass sie dich für besonders geldbewusst halten und deine Recherchen befürworten.
> Eine Anlaufstelle für einen Mac-Überblick ist Mac Specs, Prices, Answers and Comparison @ EveryMac.com, Est. 1996.



Ich hatte bereits auf ebay nach den Mac Pros von 2009-2012 geguckt und einen Händler mit super Bewertungen ins Auge geschlossen nur mein Vater: meeeeh D:


----------



## blazin255 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



cultraider schrieb:


> sag ihm halt, dass du dich auch in dem bereich etwas weiterbilden möchtest und auch mal selbst einen pc zusammenbauen willst, kann ja für die zukunft auch nicht verkehrt sein.
> wer weiß vllt willste ja mal n technischen beruf erlernen und da kannste ihm sagen, dass sich das bei nem vorstellungsgespräch gut machen könnte, dass du dich mit PC hw auskennst
> 
> ich wurde damals in meinem vorstellungsgespräch nämlich (IT-systemelektroniker) dazu befragt
> ...



Das ist nur Bedingt ein Argument.
Ein gutes Argument wäre das man mittlerweile in jedem Beruf PC-Kentnisse braucht.
Ich bin Industiremechaniker - Halt dir mal vor Augen das die mittlerweile Verlangen unbedingt ein Führerschein zu haben. Wofür `wenn ich in einer FIRMA arbeite ? Soll ich die ganzen Maschinen und Werkzeuge mit dem Auto Überrollen?

^^ Sorry das ich vom Thema abgeschweift bin.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Leondol schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits auf ebay nach den Mac Pros von 2009-2012 geguckt und einen Händler mit super Bewertungen ins Auge geschlossen nur mein Vater: meeeeh D:




Den den ich ins Auge geschlossen hatte war von 2009 und hatte einen xeon mit 6x 3,46 ghz 48 gb ddr tripple channel ram mit nur 1333 mhz aber 48 gb... die grafikkarte konnte man fast problemlos gegen eine gtx 970 tauschen Preis liegt bei etwa 1600€ aber nun ja... Mein Vater ist zu schlau zumal er meinte dass man ja keinen Support mehr hat für kaputte Teile was allerdings nur bedingt stimmt, da die teile aus dem 2009, 2010 und 2012 untereinander genutzt werden können


----------



## PiDabbelju (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Na ihr seid aber Apple Fans  Ich selbst bin 16 und meine Noten sind nie abgerutscht durch irgendwas (bin immer so ungefähr zwischen 2,0 bis 2,3) noch zocke ich zu viel. Eine gute Vorbildsfunktion ist es auch nicht wenn man einfach alles verneint obwohl du seine (mMn hohlen) Aussagen entkräftet hast. Seine Begründung dafür hat somit keinen Sinn mehr, ich verstehe deinen Vater echt nicht.


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Hi, nochmal ich: Ich bin 28 und seit 1996 habe ich nen PC (erst seit 2 Jahren dazu noch Mac) und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr froh, dass mir meine Eltern es ermöglicht haben (hauptsächlich aber ich selbst durch Tankstellenjob, Zeitung austragen etc.) mit einem PC aufzuwachsen. Ich arbeite heute ausschließlich mit dem PC (Windows) und muss sagen ohen PC bzw. erst sehr viel späterem Einstieg wäre ich weniger fit! 
Dennoch: Der iMac ist mit Sicherheit das Beste was Dir dein Vater kaufen kann WENN noch eine Windows Partition drauf ist mit Excel, Word, (am besten Outlook) dann lernst du gleich den richtigen Umgang mit Produktivmitteln!


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Also ich werde es mal versuchen wenn nicht bin ich ein ganz unglückliches und mies behandeltes Kind


----------



## ZobRombie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Also dass der Sprung von einem iMac auf nen Mac Pro nicht auf Gegenliebe stößt, kann ich jetzt schon verstehen, weil das ist ja zu offensichtlich. Aber schau mal hier: GeneralÃ¼berholter 21" iMac - Apple Store (Deutschland)
Dort wären z.B. die Modelle von 2013 mit Garantie von Apple, die beide bessere CPU- und Grafik-Leistung haben als der 2014er. 

Wenn dir natürlich jedwede Form von Leistung vorenthalten werden soll, dann dürfte es schon schwer sein, so etwas durchzuringen.

Edit: Ach sorry, grad gesehen, dass man den aktuellen 21,5" iMac im Apple Store ja eh in einer Version mit Iris Pro oder Geforce 760M bekommen kann. Du könntest nur versuchen, dass du mehr CPU-Leistung benötigst (Sprung von 1,4Ghz Dual-Core zu 2,7Ghz Quad), vielleicht weil du ja so gern Video-Schnitt betreibst und so tolle Familienvideos erstellst oder weil du mal Musiker werden willst und groß ins Mix-Geschäft einsteigen möchtest oder für deine geheimen 3D-Render-Faszinationen usw.
Eine bessere Grafik-Lösung käme dann Huckepack.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Also dass der Sprung von einem iMac auf nen Mac Pro nicht auf Gegenliebe stößt, kann ich jetzt schon verstehen, weil das ist ja zu offensichtlich. Aber schau mal hier: GeneralÃ¼berholter 21" iMac - Apple Store (Deutschland)
> Dort wären z.B. die Modelle von 2013 mit Garantie von Apple, die beide bessere CPU- und Grafik-Leistung haben als der 2014er.
> 
> Wenn dir natürlich jedwede Form von Leistung vorenthalten werden soll, dann dürfte es schon schwer sein, so etwas durchzuringen.
> ...


Ich würde sowieso den hier nehmen was ich auch darf:
21.5-inch: 2.9GHz
Specifications
2.9GHz quad-core Intel Core i5
Turbo Boost up to 3.6GHz
8GB (two 4GB) memory
1TB hard drive1
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M with 1GB video memory


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Leondol schrieb:


> Also ich werde es mal versuchen wenn nicht bin ich ein ganz unglückliches und mies behandeltes Kind



Du bist ein mies behandeltes Kind weil du nen iMac bekommst? Die Leute haben Ansprüche und Erwartungen... Bescheidenheit ist eine Tugend!


----------



## Die_Himbeere (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Lade deinen Vater doch einfach zum mit-diskutieren hier ein. Der darf sich auf deinem Account hier austoben und wir argumentieren für oder gegen dich. Je nach dem was an Kohle fließt  ^^

Als ich vor 2-4 Jahren ein MMO länger spielen wollte, also nicht nur 1-2 Stunden am Tag, hat bei mir leider auch nicht geholfen "ich will aber buhuhuhu".

Ein Freund (habe ich in dem Spiel kennengelernt) bat dann an sich mit meinen Eltern zu unterhalten, das ganze kam nie zu stande aber ist letztenendes ziemlich das selbe.  

MfG


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Du meinst wirklic ein normaldenkender Familienvatzer lässt sich drauf ein in so nem Forum mitzudiskutieren? Na ich weißja nicht... meiner würde mir ne bestimmte Geste zeigen!


----------



## ZobRombie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Wenn du eh das beste 21,5" Modell bekommen darfst, dann ist das doch schon ganz gut und ne tolle Kiste. 
Die Auflösung beträgt FullHD, die GT 750M mit GDDR5-Speicher entspricht einer GTX650 und in Kombi mit dem i5 sollte sich doch so einiges machen lassen. Und wenn du dich nun mit dem iMac verantwortungsvoll verhältst, steht einer PC-Zukunft ja vielleicht weniger im Wege.  Denn die Diskussion mit deinem Vater dreht sich ja nun um den Spieltrieb, der seiner Meinung nach mit einem PC außer Kontrolle geriete und Argumente wie billiger usw. ihn wohlwissend nicht interessieren.


----------



## Leondol (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



chischko schrieb:


> Du bist ein mies behandeltes Kind weil du nen iMac bekommst? Die Leute haben Ansprüche und Erwartungen... Bescheidenheit ist eine Tugend!



Der  Smiley stand für die Ironie


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Die Argumentation vor Deinen Eltern ist sehr einfach. Zeig ihnen zuerst diese neue Studie zu Ego Shootern und Amoklauf,
sag ihnen dann, dass Du in Zukunft ordentlich essen und damit fett und unbeweglich wirst und erkläre ihnen, dass das 
gefährlichste Computerspiel Tetris ist, dann es die ganzen "Betonplatten von Autobahnbrücken Schmeißer" erzeugt hat
Der Postillon: Studie: Vier von fÃ¼nf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fÃ¼r Amoklauf

Viel Spaß beim Gespräch mit Deinen vernünftigen Eltern.


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Sei froh, dass du nen iMac bekommst
Für 1,5 bekommst du auch schon den 27 Zöller, der hat immer eine dedizierte Graka drin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

An den iMac passen extern Grafikkarten. Musst Du halt ein bisschen selber finanzieren, wofür gibt es Großeltern?

Produkt 1:
Sonnet - Echo Express SE II Thunderbolt 2-to-PCIe Card Expansion System
Sonnet Echo Express SEL, Thunderbolt ErweiterungsgehÃ¤use fÃ¼r PCIe (ECHO-EXP-SEL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produkt 2:
Sonnet - Echo Express III-D Thunderbolt 2-to-PCIe Card Expansion System
Sonnet Echo Express III-D, Thunderbolt (ECHO-EXP3FD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist nicht ganz billig.


----------



## shootme55 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Dein Vater kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich denk der Mann hat Prinzipien, und das find ich gut, sorry. Eines meiner Prinzipien lautet "wer bezahlt hat das Komando", ich weis in Deutschland sieht man das nicht so eng wenn man bedenkt wie euch die Griechen auf der Nase rumtanzen, aber lassen wir das.. Daher würd ich in die andere Richtung verhandeln. Wenn er dir verbietet mit deinem Geld das zu kaufen was du willst (was natürlich sein Recht ist!) soll er kaufen was du brauchst, und es alleine zahlen. Dann bleibt dir wenigstens dein Geld und du ärgerst dich nicht darüber, einen Haufen Kohle ausgegeben zu haben für ein Teil das du garnicht wolltest. Und vielleicht schaffst es ja dann nächstes Jahr mit mehr Erspartem, sein Herz zu erweichen.

Ich würd dir einen i7-4790 kaufen mit Schloss am Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte bekommst nur so lange der Notenschnitt unter 1,5 ist. Aber ich bin nicht dein Vater...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich würd dir einen i7-4790 kaufen mit Schloss am Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte bekommst nur so lange der Notenschnitt unter 1,5 ist. Aber ich bin nicht dein Vater...


Und darum ist die glorreiche Zeit Östereichs auch schon lange vorbei. Bekommen Eure Kinder immer noch  mit Mohn gefüllte Schnuller, damit sie besser einschlafen? Und welche anderen erbärmlich authoritären "Dressiermethoden" nutzt ihr noch?


----------



## shootme55 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und darum ist die glorreiche Zeit Östereichs auch schon lange vorbei. Bekommen Eure Kinder immer noch  mit Mohn gefüllte Schnuller, damit sie besser einschlafen? Und welche anderen erbärmlich authoritären "Dressiermethoden" nutzt ihr noch?



Am liebsten lassen wir Deutsche in Fackelzügen durch die Prärie wandern um Eier zu suchen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaOQc1nK0ag

Bissl Ironie wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein oder? 
Ich machs noch ein bissl offensichtlicher, nein das mit dem i7 war auch nicht ernst gemeint. 

Die Idee mit der TB-Graka find ich aber interessant. Jetzt muss sein Vater nur noch erlauben dass er sich eine externe Graka kauft, wo er ihm schon die interne verboten hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Hallo Leondol


Leondol schrieb:


> Also ich kann selber ca 850€ erübrigen wodurch ich dann noch etwas für andere Zwecke habe. Bei einem Pc muss man bedenken, dass ich noch eine Tastatur und einen Bildschirm kaufen muss


wie alt bist Du überhaupt? Ab 14 ist man in Deutschland beschränkt geschäftsfähig und darf auch selber einkaufen gehen. Z.B. zum Rechner auch Hosenpolster zum Schutz... 
Wobei unter 18 Jahren Rechner wohl der Zustimmung bedürfen:
lexexakt Rechtslexikon - Glossar



shootme55 schrieb:


> Bissl Ironie wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein oder?


Aber sicher, ich bitte darum! Die Mohnschnuller waren doch ebenso bitter böse Satire, wobei ich das wirklich noch erlebt habe. Die Kinder schliefen wirklich gut.


----------



## a160 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

ab 14 bist du zwar beschränkt geschäftsfähig, aber die meisten Läden wollen ab nem bestimmten Betrag auch ne Erlaubnis der Eltern sehen...außerdem, wenn er erst 14 ist, verdient er eh kein eigenes Geld, das heißt, sein Geld is das Geld seiner Eltern...auch wenn es sein "Taschengeld" ist, können die doch immer noch nein sagen^^


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Das Stichwort ist beschränkt Geschäftsfähig, d.h. seine Eltern geben ihm die zB 50€ Taschengeld pro Woche nicht zu dem Zweck, dass er sich davon einen Gamer PC kauft.


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



s-icon schrieb:


> 50€ Taschengeld pro Woche


 50 Takken pro WOCHE??? Alter Falter sind meine Eltern nur extrem arm (nein) oder waren se nur extrem geizig (nein) .... nein: Sie waren clever mMn! So viel ich im Monat mit 14 bekommen!


----------



## Tomlongdong (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

mal eben das wichtigste aus §110 zusammengefasst:
-beschränkte geschäftsfähigkeit (7 aber noch keine 18 Jahre nach §106)
-bewirken(!!! beispielsweise auf rechnung kaufen ist NICHT bewirkt) der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
-Welche zu diesem zweck oder zur freien verfügung von dem Vertreter (Eltern --->Taschengeld) überlassen worden sind.

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass dir dein Taschengeld zur freien verfügung steht, und solange du das dann auch damit bezahlst ist nach §110 alles klar. Es bedarf nicht der zustimmung deiner gesetzlichen Verreter, das geschäft ist auch nicht schwebend unwirksam wie in anderen fällen der beschränkten Geschäftsfähigkeit. Was dein Vater allerdings mit dem Pc macht, nachdem du ihn gekauft hast, da kann dich wahrscheinlich kein Paragraph vor retten 

PS: korrigiert mich wenn ich mit dem rechtsgedöns falsch liege, begründet es dann bitte aber auch  bin nun kein Rechtsanwalt


----------



## shootme55 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Im Prinzip können wir hier rechtlsimpeln ohne Ende, wenn er mit nem PC oder einer externen Grafikkarte für seinen iMac nachhaus kommt hat er Feuer am Dach würd ich mal sagen. 
Aber wenn es dich tröstet, das beste Spiel aller Zeiten läuft problemlos auf dem iMac. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2hJOsVWpXU

50 Euro Taschengeld pro Woche hatte ich in dem Alter auch. Aber ok, war im Wocheninternat und musste 20 schon für die Zugfahrt zahlen.


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



chischko schrieb:


> 50 Takken pro WOCHE??? Alter Falter sind meine Eltern nur extrem arm (nein) oder waren se nur extrem geizig (nein) .... nein: Sie waren clever mMn! So viel ich im Monat mit 14 bekommen!



Du musst auch die beiden Buchstaben davor mitzitieren. Ich hab von meinen Eltern nie Taschengeld bekommen, sondern mit 15 einen Arbeitsvertrag.


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



shootme55 schrieb:


> 50 Euro Taschengeld pro Woche hatte ich in dem Alter auch. Aber ok, war im Wocheninternat und musste 20 schon für die Zugfahrt zahlen.



Ja das ist was anderes.. ich konnt mein TG für das aufbrauchen wonach mi der Sinn stand und hab auch Brotzeit in die Schule mitbekommen


----------



## Amon (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Was für komische Eltern das heutzutage so gibt. Unglaublich...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Lustiges Thema  


Du bist 16, was willst du machen. Ich finde die Meinung als auch die Begründung deines Vaters zwar vollkommen bescheuert (bei allem Respekt),  aber er ist nunmal dein Vater und Erziehungsberechtigter.
Du wirst also noch zwei Jahre warten müssen mit dem großen Gaming-PC.


----------



## Amon (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Ich verstehe das auch nicht wirklich. Meine Eltern haben mich immer machen lassen was ich wollte mit meinem Geld.


----------



## Soulsnap (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



chischko schrieb:


> So viel ich im Monat mit 14 bekommen!



Mit 14 hab ich 20 Mark im Monat bekommen. Also grob 10€ 

Moment! Das heißt ich bin alt xD


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Amon schrieb:


> Was für komische Eltern das heutzutage so gibt. Unglaublich...



Unabhängig davon, dass ich die "Mac-Affinität" des Vaters auch ein bisschen seltsam finde, halte ich es nicht für verkehrt, wenn Eltern Regeln vorgeben und diese auch konsequent durchsetzen. So kann man sich schon einmal an das echte Leben da draußen gewöhnen. 

Davon abgesehen ist sein Vater ja auch nicht komplett stur und sagt: "Nö, Du bekommst gar nichts!" Stattdessen bietet er ihm ja Hilfe an - nur eben nach seinen Regeln. Deal with it...


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Meine F***** und ich überlege meinen jetzigen PC meinem Sohn abzutreten, der ist 11...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Edit:
Such dir einen Nebenjob und finanziere dir die Kiste einfach selbst. Zu deinem 18. kaufst du dir dann davon die absolute Mörderkiste.  
Da können deine Eltern dann noch schlecht etwas gegen sagen 

Zum Mac selbst würd ich keinen Penny dazu geben. Wenn er will das du so etwas unbedingt brauchst, soll er doch das Ding allein bezahlen. Ganz einfach. ^^


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Such dir einen Nebenjob und finanziere dir die Kiste einfach selbst. Da können deine Eltern dann noch schlecht etwas gegen sagen



Das Geld scheint in dem Fall ja nicht das Problem zu sein:



Leondol schrieb:


> Also ich kann selber ca 850€ erübrigen wodurch ich dann noch etwas für andere Zwecke habe. Bei einem Pc muss man bedenken, dass ich noch eine Tastatur und einen Bildschirm kaufen muss
> 
> Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich einen Pc komplett selber bezahlen würde...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

@keinnick
Ups...gleich mal etwas korrigiert. Danke.


----------



## dj_the_one (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Um Gotteswillen, ein technikversierter Applevater. 
Spaß bei Seite, ob ein schulischer Leistungsabfall mit der Anschaffung eines Spiele-Pc's zusammenhängt, kann sich ja dein Vater mittels Statistischer Methoden und Linearer Regression berechnen. Du könntest ihm auch Studien belegen dass eine destruktive Ausgrenzung von gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz in Form von Mitreden gleichaltriger über gleiche Interressen bzw Konsum dieser, langfristig zu schweren psychische Beeinträchtigungen führen kann. Oder du erzählst ihm dass ich auch damals mittelmäßig in der Schule war wahrscheinlich mitunter wegen der Anschaffung eines Spiele Pc (Danke papa) und heute wie durch ein Wunder Uni Absolvent geworden bin. Ich würde zugern den Puls deines Vaters messen wenn du in die Phase kommst wo der Genuss von Alkhol und das weibliche Geschlecht deine höchste Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Ein Argument wäre auch, das Macs in der Geschäftswelt nur relativ selten eingesetzt werden. Einzig bei Kreativ berufen werden vermehrt Macs eingesetzt, da viele eben meinen, dass Photoshop darauf deutlich schneller läuft^^ 

Aber in 99% der Fälle wird erwartet, dass du dich mit Windows und vor allem mit einem PC, also auch mal mit der Hardware auskennst und z.B. als Informatiker auch mal nen PC selbst zusammenschrauben kannst und weißt, was ne CPU, Mainbaord, Netzwerkkarte, HDD ist, wie die Funktionieren, aufgebaut sind, angeschlossen werden usw. Mit nem Windows PC kannst du dir da extrem viel wertvolle Praxis holen. Ich sage dir, das hilft ENORM!

In Mac ist idiotenicher. Man kann das teil nicht aufschrauben oder aufrüsten und er wird mit nur einem Kabel angeschlossen (sollte es ein iMac sein) das schafft selbst meine Großmutter. Klar, grundsätzlich sind Macs eine feine sache. Aber gerade als jungendlicher sollte man sich mit PCs auskennen. Sowas ist einfach sinnvoll.  Wenn du das nicht kannst, stehst du später da wie ein idiot, da du ja nur deinen "einfacher-gehts-nicht-mehr" Mac gewohnt bist.
Je mehr du weißt desto besser und das zählt für alle nicht-handwerklichen Berufe, in denen du mit PCs arbeitest.

Viele rufen bei uns schon beim Hardware support an, wenn sie keine Netzwerkverbindung haben oder sich ein Stecker am PC gelöst hat und dazu zählen selbst die hochrangigsten Mitarbeiter. Viele bekommen es nichtmal unter Windows hin, die Tastenkombination auszulösen, damit ihr Desktop auf dem Notebook zum Beamer erweitert wird.

Beim Mac Ökosystem (das du dir zuhause mit sicherheit schaffen wirst, denn ein iphone hast du ja schon) leuchtet in so nem Fall eben das AirPlay symbol auf, klick und fertig. Aber ehung von etwas wird dir damit nicht vermittelt. Wie gesagt, Macs sind zwar toll, aber völlig idiotensicher.


Bei uns im Einstellungstest für technisch orientierte Berufe wird u.a. erwartet eine HDD zu Partitionieren und zu Formatieren. 95% der Teilnehmer schaffen es nicht, da sie erwarten, dass die HDD bereits partitioniert ist. Dumm nur, dass sie das eben nicht ist und deshalb auch nicht im Explorer/Arbeitsplatz angezeigt wird. Viele gehen dann davon aus, dass das Teil kaputt ist. Und das wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. die heutige Jungend hat einfach keinen Schimmer von Technik und sind schlimmer noch davon überzeugt, alles zu wissen...


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Na ja, mein (Ex)Schwager hat seinen Diplominformatiker mit 1 gemacht, ist Geschäftsführer eines großen ISPs ist zu ungeschickt einen Nagel in die Wand zu kloppen und kennt sich mit Hardware nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Trotzdem ist es ungemein nutzlich, wenn man nicht alles schnell schnell von grundauf lernen muss, sondern sich über Jahre all die Kleinigkeiten angeeignet hat und auf seinem Wissen aufbauen kann.


----------



## shootme55 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Wie alt ist der werte Herr überhaupt? Hat er gar selber während der Schule gezockt und wurden seine Noten deswegen schlechter?

Meinen ersten eigenen Rechner hab ich mir mit 15 in der 3. HTL zusammengeschraubt, das is 15 Jahre her. Verdammt bin ich alt!


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Sag deinem Vater, dass man auch Mac OS auf einem Windows Rechner installieren kann.


----------



## Salanto (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sag deinem Vater, dass man auch Mac OS auf einem Windows Rechner installieren kann.



Brauchte man dafür nicht einen echten Mac?


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=windows+pc+++osx


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Salanto schrieb:


> Brauchte man dafür nicht einen echten Mac?



Stichwort: Hackintosh

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Argumentation damit beim Vater Anklang findet.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Argumentation damit beim Vater Anklang findet.



Aber solchen Typen, die nur Unsinn von sich geben, muss man dringend den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## xxRazer211 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Leute Leute. 5 Seiten fachgesimpel und sogar gesetzte um seinen Vater zu überzeugen ?! Geht's noch ?

Kommt bitte mal alle auf den Teppich. 

Er wird sicherlich was dabei gedacht haben und im Alter von 15 Jahren haben die Eltern nun mal das sagen. 
Wenn er nein sagt. Meint er das ja scheinbar auch so. 

Finde dich damit ab und akzeptiere es. 
"Solange du deine Füße unter meinen Tisch ......."

Sorry aber ich find den Fred massiv sinnlos.


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Mein Sohn darf jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden an den PC. 

Sofern Hausaufgaben und Noten weiterhin stimmen und er sich trotzdem noch überwiegend draußen mit seinen Kameraden zum Spielen aufhält und  bewegt, sehe ich darin auch absolut kein Problem.

Was ein Problem ist, wenn man sein Kind an der ganz kurzen Leine laufen läßt. 

Bestes Beispiel ist hier ein Freund meines Sohnes, welcher die ganze Woche über weder Fernsehen, noch an die Spielekonsole noch an den PC darf.

Wenn der zu Uns zu Besuch kommt, ist er nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer dazu zu bewegen, nach Draußen zu gehen.

Zu viel von etwas ist nie gut, komplette Verbote haben aber noch nie gute Ergebnisse erzielt.

@Razer211: Hast Du Kinder?


----------



## Mottekus (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Tomlongdong schrieb:


> mal eben das wichtigste aus §110 zusammengefasst:
> -beschränkte geschäftsfähigkeit (7 aber noch keine 18 Jahre nach §106)
> -bewirken(!!! beispielsweise auf rechnung kaufen ist NICHT bewirkt) der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
> -Welche zu diesem zweck oder zur freien verfügung von dem Vertreter (Eltern --->Taschengeld) überlassen worden sind.
> ...



Ach wenn wir schon fachsimpeln Richtung §110 BBG dann dazu mal folgendes:

"Ein von dem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag gilt als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn der Minderjährige die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten überlassen worden sind."

-  "die ihm zu diesem Zweck überlassen worden sind" fällt weg da ausdrücklich vom Vater verboten
- ODER "zur freien Verfügung" fällt auch weg, da der Vater speziell hierzu ja ein Verbot ausgesprochen hat und es folglich nicht mehr zur freien Verfügung steht.
- ODER "mit dessen Zustimmung" fällt offensichtlich weg da ja verboten

Halten wir also fest, das das Verbot des gesetzlichen Vertreters alle 3 möglichen Einzelvoraussetzungen für die Wirksamkeit des §110 BGB aushebelt.
Die Einwilligung der Eltern ist hier übergeordnet. Der §110 BGB soll den beschränkt geschäftsfähigen (TE) zwar an Geschäfte in dem Sinne heranführen, allerdings geschieht dies immer nur unter der Aufsicht des gesetzlichen Vertreters (Eltern). Selbst bei den 50€ die Woche (200 monatlich grob über den Daumen gepeilt) ist die Ausgabe für den PC weit höher als das für das Alter des TE angesetzten Taschengeldes der Eltern und bedarf somit grundsätzlich der Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters.

Selbstverständlich hast du die Möglichkeit dir etwas hinter dem Rücken deiner Eltern per Rechnung zu kaufen. Allerdings bezweifel ich das ein Händler das in deinem Alter ohne Einverständniserklärung der Eltern machen wird. Denn selbst wenn der Kaufvertrag zwischen dir und dem Händler zustande gekommen ist kann der Vater (Aufgrund des vorherigen Verbotes) auf die Rücknahme der Ware und Erstattung des Kaufpreises seitens des Verkäufers bestehen. Folglich ginge der Verkäufer ein nicht gerade geringes Risiko ein.

Generell würde ich dir davon also abraten einen Kauf hinter dem Rücken deiner Eltern zu tätigen. Ungeachtet dessen ob du die Argumentation deines Vaters widerlegst mit durchaus besseren Argumenten wirst du also nicht viel Aussicht auf Erfolg haben solange du deinen Vater nicht überredet bekommst.
Und selbst wenn du jetzt  sagst das dies nicht gerecht ist (was ich bei der Sachlage wie sie geschildert ist durchaus verstehe) möchte ich doch schlichtweg anmerken das RECHT nichts mit GERECHTIGKEIT zu tun hat 

Sry, ich wünsche dir allerdings das du ihn überredet bekommst!


----------



## Leondol (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> An den iMac passen extern Grafikkarten. Musst Du halt ein bisschen selber finanzieren, wofür gibt es Großeltern?
> 
> Produkt 1:
> Sonnet - Echo Express SE II Thunderbolt 2-to-PCIe Card Expansion System
> ...


Nicht ganz billig? 0.0 
Das sind 500€...
Gibt es nichts vernünftiges und preiswerteres?


----------



## Leondol (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ein Argument wäre auch, das Macs in der Geschäftswelt nur relativ selten eingesetzt werden. Einzig bei Kreativ berufen werden vermehrt Macs eingesetzt, da viele eben meinen, dass Photoshop darauf deutlich schneller läuft^^
> 
> Aber in 99% der Fälle wird erwartet, dass du dich mit Windows und vor allem mit einem PC, also auch mal mit der Hardware auskennst und z.B. als Informatiker auch mal nen PC selbst zusammenschrauben kannst und weißt, was ne CPU, Mainbaord, Netzwerkkarte, HDD ist, wie die Funktionieren, aufgebaut sind, angeschlossen werden usw. Mit nem Windows PC kannst du dir da extrem viel wertvolle Praxis holen. Ich sage dir, das hilft ENORM!
> 
> ...


Mit Technik kenn ich mich glücklicherweise recht gut aus zum einem da ich ja schön länger über einen Pc nachdenke und unser MPI Lehrer (Mathe Physik Informatik in einem Fach das man in der 8. dazu wählen kann) ziemlich jung ist und teilweise mit anderen aus dem Kurs CS:GO spielt, uns auch mal herstellung und funktion gezeigt hat


----------



## Leondol (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Insgesamt hab ich jetzt folgenden Deal:
Ich zahle (am Geburtstag) 800 Euro selber und bekomme nen iMac mit gt 750m (reicht selbst für spiele wie bf4 aus) einer SSD mit 256GB und i5 mit 2,9ghz bis 3,6ghz im turbotakt (zu faul den Namen nachzugucken) also relativ lohnenswert. Damit hab ich einen Super Computer zum Arbeiten mit dem ich fast alle Spiele auf halbwegs annehmbaren Einstellungen schaffe. 
Wenn ich dann in ca 3 Jahren dann 18 bin hab ich immer noch einen guten iMac zum Arbeiten auch fürs Studium und hoffentlich das Geld für eine vernünftige Hochleistungsmaschine.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Benutze doch mal bitte den "Bearbeiten-Button", denn Mehrfachposts sind hier nicht so gerne gesehen von der Rennleitung. 

Zu Deinem Deal: Wenn es primär ums zocken geht, ist das Teil raus geschmissenes Geld für "Spielen in halbwegs annehmbarer Qualität".


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Ein zusätzlicher Vorteil an Mac:  Du hast die normale Bash-Shell.  Falls du mal in Richtung Technik gehen willst, ist es durchaus gut sich damit schonmal ein wenig vertraut zu machen,  da du dich dann sehr schnell in Linux wohl fühlen wirst. 

Die Hardware des Macs ist ok,  aber vergleichsweise unfassbar teuer.  Zum Zocken wird die GT750m  aber definitiv nicht reichen.


----------



## ZobRombie (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Warum redet ihr ihm denn ständig ein, dass der iMac nicht zum Zocken ausreicht - oder sogar definitiv nicht ausreicht? Es gibt genug YT-Videos und Benchmarks die Zeigen, wie Macs mit ner 750M in Spielen abschneiden. Es wird vielleicht nicht für Ultra oder sogar High reichen, vielleicht muss auf eine geringere Auflösung als 1080p und Custom-Settings ausgewichen werden, aber von Crysis 3 bis Battlefield 4, Far Cry 4, Titanfall usw. läuft alles.  Nur eben nicht zwangsweise in FullHD mit maximalen Settings. Aber dann zu sagen, dass man es so auch gleich lassen kann, ist etwas albern.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Nein ...  einfach nein. Ich hab so ein Teil im Laptop,  und ich kann dir deswegen sowohl theoretisch als auch praktisch sagen, dass sie absolut untauglich zum Zocken ist. 

Die von dir genannten Titel laufen höchsten auf niedrigsten Settings, mit sehr kleiner Auflösung und sehr geringen Framerates. Nicht so, dass man sagen könnte dass sie wirklich "laufen". 


Bei mobilen Grafikkarten gibts eigentlich nur einige wenige Modelle, die halbwegs brauchbar sind, oder SLI-Systeme. Wobei man selbst bei SLI schon etwas größere Modelle braucht, damit man damit was anfangen kann.


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Für das Geld Apple iMac 21.5", Core i5-4570S, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, GeForce GT 750M, UK/US [Late 2013] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bekommt man schon so etwas https://www.alternate.de/PCGH/High-End-PC-GTX970-Edition/html/product/1160423?tk=8&lk=6725 plus einen guten Monitor und Peripherie...


----------



## Octobit (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Warum redet ihr ihm denn ständig ein, dass der iMac nicht zum Zocken ausreicht - oder sogar definitiv nicht ausreicht? Es gibt genug YT-Videos und Benchmarks die Zeigen, wie Macs mit ner 750M in Spielen abschneiden. Es wird vielleicht nicht für Ultra oder sogar High reichen, vielleicht muss auf eine geringere Auflösung als 1080p und Custom-Settings ausgewichen werden, aber von Crysis 3 bis Battlefield 4, Far Cry 4, Titanfall usw. läuft alles.  Nur eben nicht zwangsweise in FullHD mit maximalen Settings. Aber dann zu sagen, dass man es so auch gleich lassen kann, ist etwas albern.


Naja, das ist wohl ein wenig Definitionsache. Ich hab auch am WE nur meinen Uni-Laptop mit, mit i5 und igp. Anfangs hab ich auch damit noch ein wenig gespielt, aber wenn selbst relativ anspruchslose Spiele. Trotzdem lief das ganze auf minimum bescheiden, und wenn ich auf meinen 12,5" 1366*768 Screen nur Klumpen mit 15-20 fps gesehen habe, macht das auch keinen Spaß. Im übrigen reicht mir meine 560Ti noch vollkommen, da ich fast nur Dota und Diablo spiele.

Skaliert man das jetzt auf forderndere Spiele mit besserer HW in höherer Auflösung, kann ich das durchaus als unspielbar mir vorstellen. Aber da hat auch jeder einen eigenen Geschmack.

@TE: Nur du kennst deinen Vater, daher solltest du am besten wissen ob und wie er zu knacken ist. Persönlich finde ich die Mac Variante Schwachsinn, aber naja. Im allgemeinen würde ich aber ein offenes Gespräch suchen, fragen was er befürchtet und sofern das Unsinn ist ihn von Gegenteil zu über zeugen. Evtl. deinen Bruder bitten mal zu erwähnen, dass er den iMac bereut und erkannt hat dass dieser ein Fehler war. Aus Fehlern anderer soll man ja lernen. 
Aber wenns nichts bringt, Pech gehabt, nix zu machen.
Hast du denn noch andere "feste" Hobbys? Sporttraining o.ä.? Ich hab meinen ersten Eigenbau Pc glaube ich mit 13 gebaut, weil mein Bruder etwas vorher auch einen gebaut hat. Trotzdem stand auch in meiner WoW Zeit ( [emoji23] ) Fußball training vor Raids, da war ich gerne immer ne halbe Stunde zu spät. Und gezockt wurde nur abends. Was so gut an Fernsehen bei gleichzeitiger Verteufelung von Videospielen sein soll... Keine Ahnung.

( Leicht länger geworden als geplant)
Grüße


----------



## Computer_Freak (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Eigentlich antworte ich auf solche Themen nicht, aber hier kann ich nicht anders.

Nimm auf keinen Fall den Mac.
Der Mac ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und du hast noch dazu ein Ding das du nicht haben willst und zur Hälfte selbst bezahlt hast, da ist es 10 mal besser du legst die 800 für ein Moped, Auto oder Wohnung zur Seite.
Also lieber keinen PC bevor einen Mac.

Was du noch versuchen kannst ist das Argument das in der Schule alles unter Windows läuft und du alles auf Windows lernst (Word etc.) das dich da der Mac hindern würde.


----------



## ZobRombie (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein ...  einfach nein. Ich hab so ein Teil im Laptop,  und ich kann dir deswegen sowohl theoretisch als auch praktisch sagen, dass sie absolut untauglich zum Zocken ist.



Ich habe diese praktische 1zu1 Erfahrung mit einer 750m nicht und ich glaube dir mit deiner Erfahrung daher sehr wohl, dass du sie untauglich zum Zocken findest. Gleichzeitig habe ich jedoch Videos gesehen, die mir ein anderes Bild vermittelten. Ich war nie besonders von Grafik beeindruckt und habe den Wert eines Spiels immer anhand anderer Kriterien bewertet. Vielleicht bin ich eher bereit, mit einer "schlechten" Grafik zu leben. Doch der TE wird den iMac an seinem Geburtstag bekommen und wird für sich selbst feststellen, ob er lieber mit herabgesetzten Einstellungen spielt oder ganz darauf verzichtet.


----------



## MfDoom (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Ohne jetzt den Rest gelesen zu haben 
-> Such dir einen Ferienjob und kauf dir deine Kiste selber


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den Rest gelesen zu haben
> -> Such dir einen Ferienjob und kauf dir deine Kiste selber



Du hättest den Rest lesen sollen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den Rest gelesen zu haben
> -> Such dir einen Ferienjob und kauf dir deine Kiste selber



Sein Vater wird's doch nicht erlauben 
und ich finde dieses Thema passt hier gar einfach gar nicht herein wir geben dir eigentlich nur Hardware Tipps und nicht Eltern Tipps
Wenn dein Vater dir kein Gaming PC kaufen will dann ist es so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Die seltsamen Erziehungsmaßnahmen kann nur jemand im direkten Umfeld vielleicht ändern. Da wäre wohl viel Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten aber du bist ja noch gut dran. Eine Bekannte von meinem Kumpel hat einen Sohn der bekommt überhaupt keinen PC und auch I Net gibt es nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte von meinem Kumpel hat einen Sohn der bekommt überhaupt keinen PC und auch I Net gibt es nicht.



Absolut unvollziehbar.
Als ob ein PC etwas düsteres, schlimmes aus der Hölle wäre. O.o
Hab Abi gemacht, studiert und steh gesetzt, fest mit beiden Beinen erfolgreich im Leben.
Und dabei hatte ich frühzeitig einen Computer gehabt und auch darauf diese "Killerspiele" gedattelt. 
Wie passt das zusammen??


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Diese Kinder werden vor allem in Zukunft ein ernstes Problem haben. Ihnen wird da einfach viel fehlen.

Guck dich heute mal um, jedes Kind ab 5 Jahren hat heute ein besseres intuitives Verständnis für die Bedienung des neuesten Smartphones als ich.  Und ich bin schon wirklich technikaffin. 

Das ist wohl die Zukunft.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Guck dich heute mal um, jedes Kind ab 5 Jahren hat heute ein besseres intuitives Verständnis für die Bedienung des neuesten Smartphones als ich.



Ja, ein Smartphone zu bedienen ist aber auch keine Kunst. 

Die werden aber langsam verblöden, weil Google jede Frage beantwortet.

Einfach mal nachdenken? Nö, Google macht das schon. 

Akku leer, Birne leer.


----------



## Octobit (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Sag das mit dem Smartphone bedienen mal einigen älteren...

Ich finde es viel schlimmer, .wenn einige ( sowohl jung als auch alt) nicht mal Google bemühen. Dann kommt sowas wie " Du kannst doch Computer, kannst du mal eben XY machen".
Bei einigen Sachen dachte ich mir schon... Wie blöd kann man sein. Selbst der Hinweis auf Google wird dann ignoriert. Blöd aus Bequemheit.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Smartphone zu bedienen ist aber auch keine Kunst.
> 
> Die werden aber langsam verblöden, weil Google jede Frage beantwortet.
> 
> ...



Das hatte man aber auch schon zu TV Zeiten gesagt gehabt. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Smartphone zu bedienen ist aber auch keine Kunst.
> 
> Die werden aber langsam verblöden, weil Google jede Frage beantwortet.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem, das intuitive Verständnis fehlt.  
Auch die Fähigkeit sich im Internet zurechtzufinden kann man nicht mal eben lernen oder trainieren.  Das geht nur durch Erfahrung und Gewöhnung.

Nicht mehr selbst zu denken ist mit Sicherheit nervig.  Gleichzeitig darf man aber auch nie vergessen, dass wir seit kurzem zum ersten mal etwas geschaffen haben, was die Welt revolutioniert:
Jeder Mensch mit einem Smartphone oder Computer hat jederzeit Zugriff auf nahezu alles Wissen der Menschheit.  Das ist eigentlich ein unfassbarer Durchbruch.
Leider gibt es viel zu wenig Leute, die das irgendwie nutzen ...


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch mit einem Smartphone oder Computer hat jederzeit Zugriff auf nahezu alles Wissen der Menschheit.  Das ist eigentlich ein unfassbarer Durchbruch.



Selbstverständlich ist das eine enorme Bereicherung für unser Leben. 

Man muss halt nur ein gewisses Verständnis haben, um diese Informationen zu verstehen.

Das Verstehen ist das Problem.  

Googeln kann jeder.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Nun ...  da könnte ich es mir jetzt einfach machen und sagen: Das liegt im Zuständigkeitsbereich der Erziehungsberechtigten.

Die müssen dafür Sorge tragen, dass ihr Kind den richtigen Umgang mit Technologie erlernt.  
Gar kein Umgang ist da mit Sicherheit keine große Hilfe.


----------



## Atent123 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Du kannst ja argumentieren das es dan die Schuld deines Vaters ist wen du keine Arbeit findest weil du nicht mit einem Computer umgehen kannst und dan von Harz4 Leben musst. Außerdem gibt es Studien die belegen das Computer Spiele den intelekt fördern können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Man muss ja nicht alles mit einem Hurra begrüßen, und nur weil jemand Angst hat die Kontrolle zu verlieren kann er es nicht auf andere projizieren. Jeder Mensch sollte seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den bekannten Medien machen ohne irgendeine Gängelung. Ok bei Missbrauch kann man als Erziehungsberechtigter die Zeiten einschränken oder unter Aufsicht die Nutzung dulden.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nun ...  da könnte ich es mir jetzt einfach machen und sagen: Das liegt im Zuständigkeitsbereich der Erziehungsberechtigten.
> 
> Die müssen dafür Sorge tragen, dass ihr Kind den richtigen Umgang mit Technologie erlernt.



Richtig. 

Nur haben leider die 16-jährigen Eltern heutzutage auch davon keine Ahnung. 

Und so wird das Unwissen einfach weitergereicht.


----------



## MfDoom (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Es lebe die Verallgemeinerung, Jööörööööhl


----------



## Rosenengel (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Du musst dir ja nicht sofort einen Mac oder PC kaufen. Mache mit deinem Vater eine Wette. Überzeuge deinen Vater, dass du genug Disziplin hast und dass er dir vertrauen kann. 
Mir fällt jetzt kein gutes Beispiel ein, aber so hatte ich meine Eltern vor 10 Jahren überzeugt, mir eine Katze als Haustier zuzulegen.  Und vielleicht wirst du am Ende deinen Wunsch PC bekommen und dein Vater unterstützt dich noch finanziell ein wenig.


----------



## Watertouch (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Oh man diese Apple Fanatiker. Folgendes Szenario trug sich vor einigen Tagen in der Notebookabteilung eines großen roten Elektromarkts zwischen einer Frau die einen Laptop für die Uni braucht und ihrem Vater: 
Tochter: Ich mache auch Videobearbeitung und 3D Animationen, dafür brauche ich viel Speicherplatz.
Vater: Guck mal hier ein MacBook mit ner 128GB SSD! Ist sogar recht günstig, schau mal hier: 1300€.
Tochter: Ach ne komm mir nicht damit. Sieh dir doch dieses Notebook an: i7 Quadcore Prozessor, 16GB Ram, 500GB SSD und günstiger ist es auch.
Vater: Ja aber...[betretenes Schweigen] das Teil da kann gar nicht mit soviel Speicher umgehen!
Tochter: Erzähl mir doch nicht so einen Mist! 

Zum Glück konnte ich das Mädchen retten xD habe ihren Vater dann doch noch zum besseren Notebook überzeugen können.

Sry das das nicht so ganz zum Thema passt aber meine Wut über diese penetranten Fanboys die alles kaufen würden wo ein bestimmtes Logo *hust* *hust* angebissener Apfel *hust* drauf ist, musste einfach raus.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Oh man diese Apple Fanatiker. Folgendes Szenario trug sich vor einigen Tagen in der Notebookabteilung eines großen roten Elektromarkts zwischen einer Frau die einen Laptop für die Uni braucht und ihrem Vater:
> Tochter: Ich mache auch Videobearbeitung und 3D Animationen, dafür brauche ich viel Speicherplatz.
> Vater: Guck mal hier ein MacBook mit ner 128GB SSD! Ist sogar recht günstig, schau mal hier: 1300€.
> Tochter: Ach ne komm mir nicht damit. Sieh dir doch dieses Notebook an: i7 Quadcore Prozessor, 16GB Ram, 500GB SSD und günstiger ist es auch.
> ...



Hast Du Sie wenigstens direkt geheiratet? So eine Frau mit Ahnung von PCs/Notebooks findest Du nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Watertouch (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du Sie wenigstens direkt geheiratet? So eine Frau mit Ahnung von PCs/Notebooks findest Du nicht an jeder Ecke. [emoji317]


Hmm ich glaube Bigamie ist in Deutschland verboten ^^


----------



## doenermueze (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*

Und wenn schon auf einem Mac läuft auch Windows! Daher finde ich ist sein Argument, das du sonst zuviele Spiele spielst irgendwie daneben.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eltern zu Pc überreden*



> Sry das das nicht so ganz zum Thema passt aber meine Wut über diese  penetranten Fanboys die alles kaufen würden wo ein bestimmtes Logo  *hust* *hust* angebissener Apfel *hust* drauf ist, musste einfach raus.


Nur ein ganzer Apfel ist ein guter Apfel


----------

